# Cost of 5 stage vetting?



## _Acolyte_ (5 November 2008)

Can anyone recall how much their 5 stage vetting cost?  I've just had a bill for £221.96 for mine:

£37.03 + VAT = £43.51 call out

£151.87 + VAT = £178.45 for vetting

Obivously callout varies depending on how far you are from the surgery etc, but is this expensive?  Not that I can do much about it now of course, other than pay it!


----------



## the watcher (5 November 2008)

I don't think it is, I saw a 2 stage vetting last week and the vet mentioned that it would be an additional £150 for the further stages


----------



## _Acolyte_ (5 November 2008)

Hmmm, I had a figure of £180 in my mind, but on reflection that must have been the cost of the vetting without the callout on top  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Oh well, credit card will postpone the pain until next month I suppose


----------



## ihatework (5 November 2008)

Varies but your figure sounds reasonable.
I had one vetted up in Scotland about 6 months ago and it was only £160!!!
However round my way (home counties) you are looking in the region of £220-280


----------



## MrsMozart (5 November 2008)

It's in line with what I would expect to pay for a five star vetting (Nottinghamshire). Did you get the horse?


----------



## treacle86 (5 November 2008)

Sounds fine , I have had a few horses vetted , various places , I am in dundee, scotland, round here varies from £120 - £200  for 5 stage , I had one vetted In london , was £220 for 5 stage . But had one in wales and it was £315 !!!

Just vary I suppose


----------



## Halfstep (5 November 2008)

I paid close to £500 for a five stage plus x-rays (full set of digital) 2 years ago.


----------



## nessie1288 (5 November 2008)

I paid £151.07 inc VAT plus £49.23 for visit in September in Leicestershire. Thought this was reasonable.


----------



## _Acolyte_ (5 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
It's in line with what I would expect to pay for a five star vetting (Nottinghamshire). Did you get the horse? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I did  
	
	
		
		
	


	











Meet Bob


----------



## Springs (5 November 2008)

It's always worth shopping around, one local vet was 180 + vat and another was 120 + vat (the cheaper one got the work)

North Shropshire


----------



## MrsMozart (5 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
It's in line with what I would expect to pay for a five star vetting (Nottinghamshire). Did you get the horse? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I did  
	
	
		
		
	


	











Oh beautiful boy 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  So pleased for you. Have lots of fun.

Meet Bob  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Amymay (6 November 2008)

I paid more than that for my 5 stage vetting (not much more, but still more).

*****Waves*****  at the lovely Bob


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (6 November 2008)

£480 for a 5 stage in 2006 (was with Peter Scott Dunn himself though ) and £386 inc VAT in July this year - the xrays (which would have been extra) were paid for by the vendor to split the cost (nice people- lovely horse!)


----------



## Theresa_F (6 November 2008)

I paid £230 for Farra's 5 stage and had blood taken but not tested.  This was in Scotland and she was at the very end of how far they travelled but I paid the bit extra as these vets were recommended by several HHO folks.

Worth every penny as he was a lovely guy both in his ability and his looks


----------



## teabiscuit (6 November 2008)

i like Bob 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 very nice


----------



## CBAnglo (6 November 2008)

Thats about how much I paid 3 years ago in Kent.

T_F it was a female vet.  I think the extra £20 would be acceptable for something nice to look at (other than the horse).


----------



## _Acolyte_ (6 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
i like Bob 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 very nice 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  He had the physio this morning so is now fixed, so hopefully some ridden pictures soon IF he doesnt injure himself again!


----------



## Genna00 (4 March 2010)

Just had a bill for my stallions one I did last wk ready before he goes to the Sports Horse Grading. Thought i'd google it to compare prices.  
The 5 stage vetting is £207 + bloods and swabs come to £291.55.
Can't believe how much Vaccination have gone up too! Have to break the bank again for another £500. Horses cost too much money!


----------



## Nailed (4 March 2010)

C mine was exactly the same as yours.

Lou x


----------

